# Elite Status - Starwood



## Weez (Mar 31, 2007)

I just recently went to a meeting with a friend that was interested at Kierland. I explained to the sales person the things that irritated me and the things i wished that would change. When she found out we bought 5 units from the developer at WKORV at the same time (3 different owners) she couldn't believe we weren't offered any elite status above gold. She proceeded to tell me if we bought 5 units at Kierland today we would all have platinum for life today. My question is do they have this ability to change the rules as needed for a sale? and if so im going to be pissed i spent 150K between me aqnd my mother and i am  only gold. Just to be clear we spent as a family 250K but i paid for my 2 weeks and a week for my mother.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 31, 2007)

you have to be specific with what you own individually, how many staroptions you have. are you at 148100x2 or 81000x2 or 67100x 2 or a combo. if your total staroptions are 159,000 or better you should be 3* elite, 359,000-4*. if you had bought them all in your name( mom's also) then you would qualify.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 31, 2007)

i also do not think the salesperson was correct in her info.if you bought them all under a trust or corporate blanket then she would be correct, but if each family bought separately then it would not add up to elite 5*.the numbers don't add up.


----------



## Transit (Mar 31, 2007)

The elite status of gold is in refference to SPG (hotels).There is a different status for your timeshare puchase.This should help........................................ELITE PROGRAM


In 2005 Starwood introduced the Elite program, designed to encourage multiple week ownership. The idea being the more weeks you own, the better the additional benefits.  The three membership levels and their corresponding benefits are summarized here:



Three Star Member ***   must own 2 or more weeks worth at least 159,000 StarOptions

o        Ability to convert to SPG points every year rather than every other year

o        Avis Preferred Membership

o        SVN Elite rate at TPC golf courses

o        Exclusive “Owner Services” team      

o        Can request a villa upgrade 30 days prior (based on availability)

o        StarPoint Referral of 30,000 StarPoints (if you refer someone who buys a week -  normal referral is 20,000 StarPoints)      



Four Star Member ****   must own weeks worth at least 359,000 StarOptions

o        All Three Star benefits above

o        $99 StarPoint conversion fee waived

o        2:00pm villa check-in

o        Welcome call

o        Can request a villa upgrade 60 days prior (based on availability)

o        StarPoint Referral of 35,000 StarPoints

o        Ability to “wait list” for another reservation without having to cancel a confirmed reservation



Five Star Member *****   must own weeks worth at least 559,000 StarOptions

o        All Four Star benefits above

o        Annual SVN membership fee waived ($129)

o        Automatic SPG Platinum membership

o        Late villa check out (noon)

o        Welcome letter from GM upon check in

o        StarPoint Referral of 40,000 StarPoints

o        Automatic villa upgrade 60 days prior (based on availability)



Starwood owners debate the merits of Elite benefits.  Almost all owners agree that the most valuable benefits are at the Five Star level:  automatic villa upgrade (size, view, floor) and SPG Platinum membership.
*READ THE STICKY*


----------



## Weez (Mar 31, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i also do not think the salesperson was correct in her info.if you bought them all under a trust or corporate blanket then she would be correct, but if each family bought separately then it would not add up to elite 5*.the numbers don't add up.




I understand what it takes to qualify and stated this clearly twice, she was very clear that she would give me platinum. What is unclear to me is was she full of sh!t or did she have the ability to get that signed off?


----------



## Transit (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats hard to say,ts salespeople are likely to say anything but Starwood could bend their rules for a large puchase.In your case I don't think they would because it's 3 transactions (Owners).I was under the impression that Keirland was soldout except for a few silver weeks.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 1, 2007)

Transit said:


> ......I was under the impression that Keirland was soldout except for a few silver weeks.



Was told again today by a Kierland sales staff member that it is completely sold out.


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 1, 2007)

Weez said:


> I understand what it takes to qualify and stated this clearly twice, she was very clear that she would give me platinum. What is unclear to me is was she full of sh!t or did she have the ability to get that signed off?


All units have to have the same primary owner for them to count toward elite status.

Your sales person wasn't lying... completely, but she didn't include all the facts.  Only one person gets platinum for life, not everyone.  And YOU would need EVERYTHING in your name for it to be you.  Your family would own nothing.  You'd need a side agreement between y'all that you'll allow them to use some portion of YOUR ownership.  YOU would have to make the reservations for her.  

Others in your family would have nothing... not gold... nothing.  In addition, they would not enjoy ANY of the perks of being Elite.... no upgrades... no early check-in... no late check-out... no cocktail party... no nothing... nada.  She would be looked upon as if she was renting a unit from you.  They would not even be recognized as owners.

So... yeah, you could have had Elite status, but would your family go along with that?  Sounds like a really raw deal for them.

My wife and I own jointly, yet only one platinum for only one of us is given.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 1, 2007)

i was told by a salesperson that if we started a trust with all the timeshares and my family under the umbrella of the trust then the trust would have elite status so in turn all the named people in the trust would have all the perks.anyone know anything about this?


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 1, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i was told by a salesperson that if we started a trust with all the timeshares and my family under the umbrella of the trust then the trust would have elite status so in turn all the named people in the trust would have all the perks.anyone know anything about this?


Starwood will ask that the trust designate one person to the be the beneficiary of all the perks.  They would NOT bestow them on everyone listed in the trust. 

One person per Elite status.  That rule is unyeilding and no one can get around it. 

There's no free lunch.  Unfortunately, the sales people seldom have all their facts straight, especially the inner workings of the system.

The nice thing about a trust is the ownership will not change as the people in the trust change.  Therefore Starwood would never see a change of ownership and the Elite status should last for the lifetime of the trust rather than the lifetime of the individual.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 1, 2007)

so if the designee makes all the reservations in his name won't they honor the reservation from a platinum owner,this way the family would still get the benefit?


----------



## Weez (Apr 1, 2007)

Kildahl said:


> Was told again today by a Kierland sales staff member that it is completely sold out.




It is completely sold out, she was really pushing hard for cancun but she used Kierland as an example, it could have been any property. I suspect she was just pushing hard for a sale but made me wonder if a sales team really has that kind of latitude. I didn't think she was correct but i walked out of there a little annoyed to say the least.


----------



## Weez (Apr 1, 2007)

KOR5Star said:


> Starwood will ask that the trust designate one person to the be the beneficiary of all the perks.  They would NOT bestow them on everyone listed in the trust.
> 
> One person per Elite status.  That rule is unyeilding and no one can get around it.
> 
> ...



You certainly have a very good handle on this so I accept your explanation over the sales person. 

You say one person per elite status. What happens with spouses? If I were to be named the elite and i died does my wife retain the status? or does she lose it?


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 1, 2007)

Weez said:


> You certainly have a very good handle on this so I accept your explanation over the sales person.
> 
> You say one person per elite status. What happens with spouses? If I were to be named the elite and i died does my wife retain the status? or does she lose it?


I've got a good handle because we're 5 Stars and we've already been down these roads. 

If you ever want to get the "real scoop" you need to talk to one of the seasoned contract people.  They are never a salesperson.  They work behind the scenes and you'll never meet them unless you ask for them.

If you're both on the paperwork, the primary (first listed) gets the perks unless you call Orlando (SVO corporate) and have the perks designee changed to another person (who has to be listed on the paperwork).  If there's more than two people listed and the designated person dies, the surviving parties need to decide who gets the perks.  

If you own in your names and later decide to convert the ownership to a trust, supposedly SVO does not look at this as a change of ownership and the Elite status survives.  This is what we are in the process of now, hence I knew the answer to the trust question.

The one thing I'm a little fuzzy on is what happens if it's not a trust, everyone listed dies and the ownership gets left to someone.  I would hope the status continues on, but that's one question I can't answer right now.


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 1, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> so if the designee makes all the reservations in his name won't they honor the reservation from a platinum owner,this way the family would still get the benefit?


There will only be one Platinum guest.  The platinum guest needs to actually check into the hotel themselves to receive the bonus points, the room upgrade and access to the club lounge.  If another person checks in, all bets are off.  They get what the reservation says, nothing more.  If that's a standard room, that's what they get.  

Sure, there are many instances where the room has already been upgraded to the club floor and the keys are sitting there waiting for the platinum guest to arrive.  In this case, the non-platinum guest checking in with the plat's name and confirmation number might sneak by scrutiny and receive the benefits.  It all depends on how much the front desk person cares.

The same principle is supposed to be in place for the timeshares.  

Those are the official rules. Now the experience side:
I've been platinum with Marriott and Starwood.  My wife has not always been the designated platinum from our 5 Star ownership.  We only did that last year when we realized that we're wasting one platinum membership because I already qualify from biz stays.

In all the time while I was the only platinum, with both Marriott and Starwood, no female with my last name has ever been denied the platinum benefits at any hotel... and my family travels a lot.  I make the reservations in my name *AND *their name.  I call SPG and have them add the note that the second name will be the one checking in.  We certainly don't hide the fact that I'm not going to be in the room nor do we make a big deal about it.  I mention it exactly once when I make the initial reservation and never speak of it again.

My mother and my sister (hyphenated married name) have both been given the platinum treatment whenever I made the reservations for them.

With regards to the timeshare side, I can't begin to imagine the front desk denying 5 Star benefits to the wife or husband of the primary.  On the other hand, if your paperwork looked like a family tree I could see potential trouble.

There are the rules and there is reality.  In reality you'll probably make out a little better, but don't get upset if the rules slap you in the face one day.


----------



## Weez (Apr 1, 2007)

Great info KOR5Star! Thanks it makes things a lot more clear now.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2007)

I will say it one more time... Silver Weeks are available for WKV - they are being sold at SDO (and not at WKV) - yes, I know it makes no sense.

Call SVO Direct sales and ask them...

Also - on the Gold/Platinum - 3-5*Elite thread... (they are different things)

The connection between the 3-5* Elite and Gold/Platinum Status is that SVO is giving Platinum status to the 1st 'so-many' (2000?) 5* Elites that you earn via buying SVO SOs.  Everyone in the 3-5* Elite groups have Gold Status automatically, but with the 'so-many' 5* being given Platinum status (for life).

Gold status can be also acquired via 10 stays (25 nights) per year, and Platinum status with 25 stays (50 nights) [or becoming 5*]

The Plat/Gold status criteria and benefits are listed...
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/benefits/index.html


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 1, 2007)

We're in the process of buying into starwood, have a resale and we want to get into the program.  It (Starwood) seems like one of the better ones to us.  

Anyway, we won't have enough to be elite.  We were actually told at the initial sales presentation (after we said 'no' & that follow up person came to talk to us)  that we could 'shadow in' points from other t/s we own-- non starwood.  We have 3 of those.  For instance, we have  a 2 br l/o platinum season, that's 81,000 points.  We have a non starwood 2 br platinum season unit.  That's 67,500 points we can shadow in w/ our starwood unit, and so on.    

So I'm discussing this w/ the sales person this week on the phone (they're trying to clear out inventory in Myrtle Beach, btw, Bldgs 18-32 will be a different resort, different m/f, different sized units (larger) different points and more expensive, I'm told).  Our preview package had 6 more months on it and we had almost a year to go back but they said they're running out of the 'inventory' on the 1 br silver's (the cheap ones) and we'll have to spend more to get into the system if we don't act now.   AND the sales person said he'd never heard of such a thing as shadowing the non starwood timeshares for points towards being elite.  

I'd love to be elite but we just *can't *buy anything else.   I started crunching some numbers--- we started timesharing in 2000.  I added up everything we've spent-- sales, m/f, exch fees, etc.  I divided it up by the number of days we've vacationed (122, actually, not bad, huh?) Anyway, it comes to over $549.00/day vacationed (and in that number I believe I forgot to include the II AND RCI memberships!! I'm afraid to go further w/ the math, it's bad enough as it is!).     I have to bring that number down, it'll take a few years.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2007)

Double-double


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2007)

unclewilly said:


> We were actually told at the initial sales presentation (after we said 'no' & that follow up person came to talk to us)  that we could 'shadow in' points from other t/s we own-- non starwood.  We have 3 of those.  For instance, we have  a 2 br l/o platinum season, that's 81,000 points.  We have a non starwood 2 br platinum season unit.  That's 67,500 points we can shadow in w/ our starwood unit, and so on.



Are you sure you mean non-Starwood weeks?  Because the info. you listed above sounds like those are weeks at Starwood resorts.  A resale week purchased at a Starwood resort is still a Starwood timeshare, it just isn't in the Starwood exchange system.  Is that what you are talking about - Starwood weeks that you purchased resale?  If so, that's true, they can be requalified, but only by buying additional weeks from the developer - see the sticky at the top of this board.  

Have you looked carefully at what you get as an elite?  What is it that you find attractive?  IMNSHO, the perks at the 3 & 4 Star Elite level are minimal and are not worth the cost.

Also - make sure you know the difference between points and options.

StarPOINTS are Starwood Preferred Guest Hotel Points - to use them you exchange your timeshare week for Starpoints.

StarOPTIONS are the exchange value of a Starwood timeshare in the Starwood Vacation Network - the numbers you are quoting above are StarOPTIONS.


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for responding.   Here's the liturgy: 

Our purchases: 

1999- Flagship studio, EOY. Atlantic City, NJ- yellow season
2003- Royal Floridian, 2 br, Ormond Beach Fl (Daytona 500 event week) 
2003- Ron Jon Cape Caribe, 2 br EOY.  Cape Canaveral, Fl- High Red season
2004- *Resale* Sheraton, Myrtle Beach, 2 br lock-off- platinum season

   *ok, we dipped our toes in w/ the yellow season Flagship studio, realized we couldn't trade with it and got the Sheraton to trade (and bought the Ormond Beach unit just to go to the Daytona 500 every year).  Then we went to the Ron Jon that same year on an RCI extra vacation for about $383.00 & fell in love with it and bought an eoy hight season, they have red, and red-light.  We bought the more expensive season so we could go whenever we want.  Yeah, by then we had the BUG. 

So... we went to the Sheraton in Myrtle Beach to use our platinum week.  #3rd week of July, we took friends /that hadn't had a vacation in 15-20 years/ for the other side of the lock out.   Life was good.    We went to the sales pitch, b/c by then we realized that in buying the resale (which we over-paid for by 1000's) didn't put us into Starwood.  

By then we owned a lot.  I mean, we both work.  We can timeshare 3-4 weeks a year but that means no getaways. We didn't need anything else, but we wanted to be in Starwood.   Heck, what's timesharing worth if you can't go to the Atlantis?? So we sat thru the sales pitch and said we just can't buy 'NOW.'  Maybe later.  So the next person came: the follow up person.   She offered us that preview package, which we took.   

I sat right there. She wrote down everything we already owned and explained how we could shadow in points: 1 outside unit for every Sheraton unit we owned.  The shadow points were only good to boost us into the elite level, they weren't good for anything else.   I did not misunderstand this, neither did my husband (mrs. unclewilly here). 

So, now, the salesman has never heard of this.   I want to see that paper she jotted all over, I know they have that paper on file, b/c I've seen other resorts pull it out a year later.  I don't know if I should push about it.  As it is, we're at about 120k points- straight Sheraton.  So close.   

But then I look at the Elite program, and while I want it, it's not worth purchasing more timeshare---given the time we have to vacation, our budget and what we already own.


----------



## califgal (Apr 2, 2007)

Out of your 4 timeshares only Myrtle Beach is SVO.  If you buy a developer week you can get them to requalify your resale purchase.  I've never heard of Starwood requalifing non-Starwood porperties.  I've never seen that posted here .  I don't see how they could requalify non Starwood properties, it doesn't make any sense, it would mess up the whole system.


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 2, 2007)

I understand what you're saying, and I don't necessarily disagree--  but   I know what she told us (and it was just a program to make us elite, it wasn't actual real points to use in the svo system.  We were going to get elite status based on everything we own).  

However, now that it's time to buy, SVO has never heard of it either. (sigh) 

She spent quite a bit of time explaining it, I did not misunderstand.  She said 'it's worth buying this unit (a unit about 2 levels up from the least expensive one) so you can be elite.'  It's certainly not the first time a sales person has been 'mistaken.'


----------



## Weez (Apr 2, 2007)

My very first post and subsequent answers lead me to believe a salesperson for starwood will tell you anything to get a sale.


----------



## Transit (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the problem is you know more that the basic salesperson anthing that is in depth you need to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## KOR5Star (Apr 2, 2007)

unclewilly said:


> I started crunching some numbers--- we started timesharing in 2000.  I added up everything we've spent-- sales, m/f, exch fees, etc.  I divided it up by the number of days we've vacationed (122, actually, not bad, huh?) Anyway, it comes to over $549.00/day vacationed (and in that number I believe I forgot to include the II AND RCI memberships!! I'm afraid to go further w/ the math, it's bad enough as it is!).


Ahhh, timeshare's dirty little secret.

I tell everyone I can that I don't own timeshare to save money.  We're a family of three and can easily fit in a small condo rental.... even a hotel room!

We own timeshare at WKORV because we need to be forced to take vacations.  I'm lucky enough to be able to take a lot of time.  I never did.  I was platinum with Marriott at the time we bought WKORV.  We went to the presentation because it was raining hard all over the island and since we were already interested in hearing about it, why not now?  

This little old guy named Jack started with the cost of the hotel room over so many years, inflation, yada, yada, yada... the old timeshare shuffle.  When I wasn't buying that pitch, he switched and talked to me about my life.  Spending quality time with my family while our son was still so young.  He talked about our "vacation procrastination" like he knew us for years.

I bought... big time.  Not because it was a good investment. I can't think of a worse one honestly...well.. maybe burning cash for heat.  

I bought not because it would save us money on vacations.  It costs us more, as you have found out.  

I bought because of the quality of life it gives us... makes us take.

I equate owning timeshare to having an in-the-ground pool versus an above ground or a luxury sedan instead of just a typical car.  The above ground pool is just as refreshing on a hot Summer's day, but the in-ground gives you "something else".  The luxury car gets you from point A to point B, just like a typical car would, but it gives you "something else".

Nobody tries to justify the expense of an in-ground pool or a luxury car.  They can't.  Sure, some try, but they are just fooling themselves.  The money is wasted.  An in-ground pool hardly EVER increases home value more than 25% of it's install and landscaping costs.  Don't even start me on cars as an investment.

No, owning timeshare is not about saving money.  It's about raising the quality of one's life.  It is all about that "something else".


----------



## oneohana (Apr 2, 2007)

I have seen documents that will give you a credit of I think 15,000 *options toward elite status if you have other non SVO weeks. You cannot use these *options but it counts toward you total towards elite status.


----------



## Negma (Apr 2, 2007)

Ahh, quality of life- could not have said it better- go KOR5star. Excellent and well said!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 2, 2007)

oneohana said:


> I have seen documents that will give you a credit of I think 15,000 *options toward elite status if you have other non SVO weeks. You cannot use these *options but it counts toward you total towards elite status.


While at WKV - I was talking with a guy who was 5*Elite (Platinum) and owned other non-SVO resorts - he was talking about SVO doing 'something' (sorry, not paying close attn.) with his non-SVO resorts to get him to his 5* Elite status -- so this may be related to what is being discussed here...


----------



## myip (Apr 2, 2007)

oneohana said:


> I have seen documents that will give you a credit of I think 15,000 *options toward elite status if you have other non SVO weeks. You cannot use these *options but it counts toward you total towards elite status.


If this is true, a lot of folks will be qualify for 3*Elite... -> 148100 + 15000=163100 Options...


----------



## califgal (Apr 2, 2007)

Very interesting new info! We just have an EOY at WKORV, and would like to make it EY and were considering buying resale . Maybe I'll test the waters when we go to our owners update next week and see if we buy the other half if they will qualify our other non Starwood timeshare to get the 3*. Buying that half from SVO is still cheaper than buying half resale and the other half from SVO to get 3 *. 

I know many think  3* is useless, but for us to be able to convert the points any time to the hotel system can be helpful on some occasioins, and it's closer to 5*!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jillandboy (Apr 4, 2007)

KOR5Star said:


> Ahhh, timeshare's dirty little secret.
> 
> I tell everyone I can that I don't own timeshare to save money.  We're a family of three and can easily fit in a small condo rental.... even a hotel room!
> 
> ...



This quoted post (which I snipped here for brevity's sake) is really excellent.  I didn't notice this reply for a few days, )I'm brand new to the forums and the size and breadth is overwhelming!) but you're right about that, KOR5Star.  We were married for about 13 years prior to buying a TS, we'd been on 1 "big" vacation and a couple local small-but-pricey ones. (Over $300/night for ocean front in Cape May, NJ in 1996/1997!!!)   

So, when I did my math-- adding the costs, dividing by the number of nights vacationed, my botton number (nights on vacation) was 122 since the year 2000.   Like my signature says, we didn't get out much before.  Life was just slipping by. 

Nevertheless I do feel stupid, b/c we could have save 1000's and 1000's if I had looked into tug forums sooner.    Now if I can manage to not buy anymore that cost per night number will get to an acceptable level in a few years....

Anyway, thanks- KOR5Star, you made me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## Negma (Apr 9, 2007)

The timestamp issue and elite status is not a given. We arrived at Kierland Saturday at 4:30 (drove from LA). We made our reservations 12 months to the day and asked for a 4th floor golf course room. They only had a 2nd floor room ready and it would be 1-2 hours for a 3rd floor room. We like the top floor for lots of reasons. Needless to say there was a problem.

After seeing our status they went out of their way to take care of us (may have anyway, but we like to think it helped). The manager bought us dinner and Sunday we were put into a 4th floor golf course view room. They moved our stuff and it was easy-and worth it.

We are happy, the weather is great, and we are looking forward to the rest of the week. I have seen the questions on the other thread and will try to ask them here as well, for points I will sit for an hour. Anything else let me know.


----------



## duke (Apr 9, 2007)

Negma said:


> After seeing our status they went out of their way to take care of us (may have anyway, but we like to think it helped). The manager bought us dinner and Sunday we were put into a 4th floor golf course view room. They moved our stuff and it was easy-and worth it.




I think it was your 5*ELITE rather than your good looks.


----------



## ketamine (Apr 9, 2007)

Weez said:


> a salesperson for starwood will tell you anything to get a sale.



Amen to that!! I was told that my purchase at WMH was an investment that would go up in value. Now three and a half years later I understand that it is a voluntary SVN and has lost at least $10K in value. What a ploy


----------



## Negma (Apr 10, 2007)

duke said:


> I think it was your 5*ELITE rather than your good looks.



Truer words have never been said


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 10, 2007)

Negma said:


> Truer words have never been said



Not so sure about that - I only reserved 3.5 months in advance upon our resale purchase (the seller hadn't reserved) - and managed to get 4th floor corner in B7 - I think it was due Robin's good looks... (heck - we weren't even Gold at the time...)


----------

